# Burpee Pea Fence Review



## Kat1 (May 17, 2011)

My daughter and I were just talking about planting peas for next year, so you are spot on with your nifty pea fence. Would it work for pole beans as well?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Kat - I don't think this fence would work well for pole beans. It is only about 40 inches tall and pole beans can climb six feet and higher. It work very well for peas and maybe some bush cucumbers.


----------

